# Custom toy poodles



## CTLJS (Nov 21, 2011)

If anybody knows anything about this breeder and would share it with me - thank you. From her website her white toys have what I'm looking for, good comformation from champion parents, health and a very poodle look. I have a rescue poodle now and he's a love who plays so well with other dogs. This time I want to go with a reputable breeder. I'm on the east coast but would be okay with shipping if I can trust the breeder. 

Any information or other suggestions I'd appreciate. again, thank you.


----------



## Pampered Pooch (Jul 12, 2011)

I know this is an old thread that i came across & thought i might chime in, just in case you were still looking. I met this breeder (M. Talley) last year at a dog show. I see her regularly on the show circuit while showing my toy poodle. She is very nice & ethical in her breeding program. She has a great reputation & beautiful toy poodles. As a matter of fact, I am getting my next show dog from her. He (silver) was born only last month. She regularly sends me pictures of him until he is old enough to come home, she answers questions by email, phone, or text promptly. I can't wait for him to be old enough to come home!


----------

